# Ginger beer 1/2 now 1/2 later?



## chatz (23/5/15)

Gday noob question just been pondering using a coopers Ginger beer kit can I do a half brew non alcoholic save the other than do the other half alcoholic later?


----------



## Rod (23/5/15)

If you are adding yeast it will be alcoholic

good tip 

buy some ginger beer essence from Woolies 

add 1 teaspoons of essence per bottle and one teaspoon of grated ginger 

or to taste

gives it some zest


----------



## chatz (23/5/15)

Cool gonna have a cracked tonight just got a kit and for non alcoholic it's in the fermenter for only 3 hrs


----------

